# Pit Barrel Jr Smoker



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

https://pitbarrelcooker.com/collect...s/14-pit-barrel-junior?variant=30314833936482

We are looking at purchasing one of these smokers. Just wondering if anyone on here has bought one and what you thought about it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

From what I have heard they are turn key and top notch. That price is steep to me, considering what I paid to create the old drum smokers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I would want one with a pan for the charcoal and one for water.
I also think the price is high.
Take a look at CharBroil's models.
https://www.charbroil.com/

Brinkmann also makes good products at decent prices


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have one very similar to this that is around 30 years old now:







https://www.walmart.com/ip/Brinkmann-Smoke-N-Grill-Charcoal-Smoker/876295

My water pan rusted through so I found an old metal bowl at a thrift shop that was a similar size.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> From what I have heard they are turn key and top notch. That price is steep to me, considering what I paid to create the old drum smokers.





Bearfootfarm said:


> I would want one with a pan for the charcoal and one for water.
> I also think the price is high.
> Take a look at CharBroil's models.
> https://www.charbroil.com/
> ...


I compared a lot of smokers to the PBJ by reading and watching reviews. The reviews I found were almost 50/50 on likes and dislikes. Some people say they have both. Most readers say the hanging of the meat to smoke is a better way. We shall find out.

Price wise it was basically the same as the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker.

We had a Brinkmann when we lived in the US and it served us well. We had the one you posted just a minute ago. 
We liked it over the CharBroils models. They seemed really flimsy to us.

I will buy the Ash pan and the drop gate grill top so I can smoke and grill at the same time. I have an extra water pan that I can use in it hopefully.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

susieneddy said:


> Most readers say the hanging of the meat to smoke is a better way.


I can see how it might be a little better for some things, and there would be no racks to clean.
I've often thought about adding a gas burner to mine to help with temperature control, but we also have a larger set up we sometimes use if we want to do a lot at once, or larger cuts of meat

It's more like this:







We use the upright model most.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have had a lot of smokers.

Charcoal is too much work. Smoking something for 8 to 14 hours takes a lot of effort.
Electric has a short lifespan. The elements do not last more than 2 years, maybe 3.

I like propane gas.
This is my second gas smoker. I had Masterbuilt before. I sold it when we moved. You can lay down as much smoke as you want. It is easy to put on too much smoke.

I got the 24" for $250 off Amazon.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't know anything about them, I have used drum smokers thou. I started with a Brinkman then moved up to a Webber.
https://www.bbqguys.com/weber/18-inch-smokey-mountain-cooker-charcoal-smoker

You can get them for under $300 at the big box stores.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> It is easy to put on too much smoke.


I agree. 

I've found it takes very little smoke to impart all the flavor you need, especially if you're using your own wood.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Smokeing a little meat DIY. Teracota pot smoker.
https://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/garden-and-yard/how-to-build-a-smoker-zm0z15jjzmar

For a bit more meat use a 30 gallon steal trash can.
http://cruftbox.com/cruft/docs/elecsmoker.html

My favorite and the one I use for a truck load of meat. is a good Idea to make a wood rack for the meat how ever.
https://www.grit.com/animals/how-to-make-a-fridge-smoker-2

Place in Michigans UP where we buy smoked fish made theirs out of ply wood lined with roofing flashing metal. Like this one.
http://ronkulas.proboards.com/thread/183









 Al


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

HDRider said:


> I have had a lot of smokers.
> 
> Charcoal is too much work. Smoking something for 8 to 14 hours takes a lot of effort.
> Electric has a short lifespan. The elements do not last more than 2 years, maybe 3.
> ...


I have never had problems with using charcoal for the times you mentioned. We use Kingsford charcoal since it lights quickly in a chimney just using newspaper. We won't use lighter fluid. 
Down here anything metal doesn't last to long.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

susieneddy said:


> I have never had problems with using charcoal for the times you mentioned. We use Kingsford charcoal since it lights quickly in a chimney just using newspaper. We won't use lighter fluid.
> Down here anything metal doesn't last to long.


How many times do you have to reload over an 8 to 12 hour period?


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

flewism said:


> Don't know anything about them, I have used drum smokers thou. I started with a Brinkman then moved up to a Webber.
> https://www.bbqguys.com/weber/18-inch-smokey-mountain-cooker-charcoal-smoker
> 
> You can get them for under $300 at the big box stores.


I watched a review that compared the PBJ to the WSM. The guy liked them both but preferred the PBJ. BTW he said he has both that he uses when lots of people are coming over.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

HDRider said:


> How many times do you have to reload over an 8 to 12 hour period?


Once


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

susieneddy said:


> Once


Maybe your smoker is bigger than mine was.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Maybe your smoker is bigger than mine was.


We had one of the Brinkmann smokers but don't remember what size it was. We smoked ribs, chicken, brisket, salmon, pork loins, shrimp and veggies in it. Not all at once


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

susieneddy said:


> We had one of the Brinkmann smokers but don't remember what size it was. We smoked ribs, chicken, brisket, salmon, pork loins, shrimp and veggies in it. Not all at once


Mine was a Brinkman too. I sure could not go that long on one load.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks like the one we had but I can't tell.

I did place an order for one. I will have it shipped to Brownsville, Tx then on to us in the Yucatan


----------

